# Help! Rats are chewing on plastic drawer/base. Need solution.



## bagof4grapes

I bought this cage for my rats about two months ago and I didn't like the metal grate floor (I know it's not good on their feet) and I didn't know how to keep the bedding from falling through the grate so I just took the floor out and put the bedding directly into the plastic drawer. It was working really well, easy to clean, and I didn't have to worry about the rats hurting their feet. But then I started to notice that the corners of the drawer were getting chewed on. I gave the rats chew toy after chew toy and nothing helped. They liked that plastic too much. I had to put the metal floor in and I'm using newspaper to cover it and the bedding is sitting on top of that. But I know that won't last for long. The rats are already tearing the newspaper to shreds.

I've been thinking about buying some thin aluminum sheet metal to either cover the drawer or even make a new drawer so that they can't chew on it. However, until I can find a place nearby that sells it I need a quick fix. Would duct tape on the corners of the drawers stop them from chewing? Or would that be bad for them? Help!

*EDIT:* Thought I should add that the drawer measures 22.75" x 16" and the cage base is 23" x 16.5".


----------



## Keelyrawr

You could try fleece? They might still try to eat it, but It's worth a try.


----------



## Jaguar

Chewing is often a sign of boredom... please try to make sure they are getting enough play time outside of the cage, and that they have a good enriching environment when they must be caged.

If they are not small enough to slip out of the gap, I would place the entire cage in a deep plastic bin and put the bedding in that. If they can squeeze through you will need to cover the opening with something unchewable like hardware cloth and zip ties.


----------



## kamii

A friend of mine watered down the dog no-chew stuff when they started chewing the curtain in their free range area. Seemed to work well but it can make them very unhappy with you for doing it, haha. But I agree with Jaguar; give them more stuff to distract them with! If I hung tasty treats just out of reach my boys would spend hours trying to get them


----------



## bagof4grapes

Thank you! These are all great recommendations.

I looked around and couldn't find a plastic bin that was big enough for the cage but I'll keep looking. I might end up making a box with wood or paper mache. If it's not a good enough permanent fix I can at least use it to keep the bedding from falling out onto the floor. I've also created a play area for them and put together a "ratty mansion" with a bunch of small cardboard boxes. They LOVE it and they don't seem to be chewing as much now when they're in their cage. The cage itself is pretty big. It's a lot bigger than it looks in the photo above. I've given them so many things to chew on and play with and I let them out for an hour or two each day. Hopefully my efforts will result in less chewing.

I also discovered this website. They make custom-sized metal pans for cages. I'll probably order one from them and see how well it works.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Jaguar

Bass pans are great, however they are galvanized so you will need to paint them to stop them from eventually oxidizing and absorbing smell and gunk. I believe you can use Plastikote or Rustoleum Painters Touch but both will need to be thoroughly dried and cured for a few days before you can put them in the cage.


----------



## Rat lover

Try to get them lots of toys and maybe try fleece.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat

You might try getting some chicken wire and lining the bottom of the outside of the cage so if they ever do get chewed through, they wont be able to get out since the chicken wire will be there. You could also keep the wire grate down and just clip a couple layers of fleece to it so it will be soft on their feet.


----------

